# Gto hot rod?



## Malice (Jul 13, 2014)

So I am building a 1950 chevy pickup. I have a 06 gto that I am taking the ls2 engine and t56 trans out and using them on this build. My questions is should I keep the rear end gearing the same or go with something shorter? I really want a quick 0-60 time. 

Or other option leave it the same and add a super charger (which I am already planning on doing) because the extra power will get me there instead of the shorter gear ratio. I was thinking a 3.89 on a 28.5" tire.

Since the people here know this drive train better I figured it would be the place to ask this question.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With that light back end you'll be shredding tires even with the stock gears. What do you expect the total build weight to be?


----------



## Malice (Jul 13, 2014)

I think it will weight about 3300- 3500 lbs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you'll be fine with the stock gears. The T-56 trans gearing is for the heavier GTO and 1st gear is a stump puller.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You know what that means, tubing the rear of the truck so you can put some really wide tires on and get it to hook up.


----------



## D-man313 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet idea! I have a 49 pickup with a regular old 350. 3300lbs with me(120) and a full tank of gas. 3.42 gears and 12" rubber. It'll shred tires at will, no weight over the rear end is actually kinda fun lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

